

GoDaddy now owns nodaddy.com, what happened? - bcl

I just noticed that nodaddy.com, Fydoor's site collecting GoDaddy horror stories is gone. It is now owned by GoDaddy and has an IP of 0.0.0.0<p>Does anyone know what happened?<p>This has been my favorite place to point people to over the years when they start having problems with GoDaddy.
======
joshstrange
Only news article I could find on it: <http://domainincite.com/go-daddy-gripe-
site-shuts-down/>

